# How to make text multicolored?



## Neofur14 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've seen rainbow text and text with different colors. how do you do it?


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 22, 2010)

Like this?







There ya go :3


----------



## Neofur14 (Aug 22, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
on the main site. for my profile and shouts and stuff XP


----------



## Surgat (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/


----------

